# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Matkatavaravarkaat iskevät

## Junantuoma

Ruotsissa on paljastunut uusi tapa erottaa kaukoliikenteen bussimatkustajat arvokkaammista matkatavaroistaan. Pakataan kääpiö matkalaukkuun, laukku bussin ruumaan ja matkan aikana kääpiö tonkii kaikessa rauhassa ruumassa olevat laukut.

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...icle719824.ece

----------

